
Scale your website by splitting your data streams - slackerIII
http://gojko.net/2008/03/03/two-data-streams-for-a-happy-website/
======
wmf
Must... resist... Ghostbusters... joke...

But seriously, caching is so Web 1.0. These days it's much cooler to make each
request as slow as possible and buy more servers to compensate.

~~~
a-priori
Cooler? You mean in the "my server farm is bigger than your server farm"
pissing contest?

I hope you're being sarcastic. Not doing the sort of caching they describe in
this article is lazy and wasteful.

~~~
wmf
Right on. You have to justify that VC money by spending it as fast as
possible.

